# Px4 compact vs



## Bmansell33 (May 22, 2013)

Hello from WY, im new to the forum and would like everyones input on beretta px4 storm compact. Im looking at it for my first "all around" ( home, carry, fun) gun. If anyone has suggestions for similar guns that they believe are better im up for listening. I held a sig p250 today and ot was comparable to comfort in my hand as the px4 so im looking to see what you guys think thanks.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a PX4 Compact in my EDC rotation. It shoots very accurately, and is fairly soft shooting. I have been very pleased with the firearm. I have pretty much replaced it, however, with an HK P30S. The PX4 Compact was great until I held the P30. Once I handled the HK, I was ruined. The only complaint I have heard about the PX4 is that the stippling in the polymer is not very agressive. I have about 400 rounds through mine with no malfunctions whatsoever.

Good luck with your search, and I am sure you will be very happy with the PX4 Compact. Just don't pick up an HK.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with above... the PX4 compact was my EDC for about a year and functioned flawlessly. The non-agressive grip is it's biggest issue... along with it's bulk, cuz it is a little tank. Just use a sturdy belt and you'll be fine. Biggest compliment regarding it would have to be it's accuracy and light recoil (due to heavy slide).

I've switched my EDC from the PX4 due to the smooth grip and bulk... but as a home defense gun or a fun range gun it truely shines.

You could do much worse than the PX4... just my 2 cents since I've owned one since 2009.


----------



## Bmansell33 (May 22, 2013)

What did you change your edc to fom px4?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

For last 2 years I've been carrying a Sig P238 w/extended mag. I like to carry everywhere and it is much easier to conceal due to it's thin frame and short height/length. I do carry larger handguns if my destination dictates it... but I found it a chore to lug a PX4 during summertime while wearing t-shirt/shorts, especially if your active like me. Little kids keep ya moving, chasing and climbing...lol.

I prefer OWB carry over pocket or IWB... just habit I guess. Love kydex or leather pancake style holsters and the P238 is undetectable even in more form fitting attire.

I know some guys in here pocket carry the PX4 compact... must have big pockets cuz there is no way I could lug that gun in a pocket without always being conscious it's there.

Lot of great guns out there, so ultimately you should choose what you like, what feels good to you and how you intend to carry (should you so desire).


----------



## Bmansell33 (May 22, 2013)

Carry is one of the factors in play of choosing which gun so thanks for your input


----------

